# Evinrude Factory 18hp Jet ... More power...?



## centralmoweldbilt (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and hoped to pick y'all's brains concerning my latest problem. I have a 1998 Evinrude factory jet 18hp at the pump; It's a 25hp powerhead. I am working with a 25hp limit and want to stick with this motor. I've heard from some gearheads that alot of the bigger OMC stuff (up to 50hp) might fit my 25 powerhead. I'm running the motor on a 1742 weldbilt and am looking for a little more power. I know that i could throw a bigger carb on it.. but not sure how much it would help.

Has anyone ever taken an intake from a bigger power head and put them on a smaller for added power...?

Any suggestions...?


----------



## Xterminator GT (Jun 15, 2013)

I know that a 35hp carb and intake will fit a 25 not sure about anything else. I would do that mod, some Chris Carson reeds, make sure the auger is sharpened and shimmed properly, and if you have any big dents in the bottom of your boat pound them out the best you can.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jun 16, 2013)

Pretty much what GT said. Here's a link to the carb swap. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23898&hilit=25hp+to+30hp+conversion


----------

